# #7-Closed- CROCHET AFGHAN



## Designer1234

*I love to crochet afghans* -- I have made many both in crochet and knitting.  I love to start off and not know what I am going to end up with . I am posting some here and I want to show you 
what I mean. Each of these is crochet lengthwise in one piece, no separate panels. I never know how it is going to end up.

We will discuss different color ideas,stitch ideas, and ways to plan an afghan as we go along.

Here are some of the ones I have finished for family members this past year. If you are interested in making an afghan of your OWN DESIGN. It might give you an idea of what can be done. 
*SUGGESTION*

We can start looking at different stitches that we especially like = start a notebook and write down the pattern and the name of the stitch -- so that you can use it in a project. I will also give you some of the ones I especially like. Think about whether you want it to be a regular afghan with foot wide strips, or whether you want to just 'go for different combinations as you go along.

I will be leading this workshop starting *JANUARY 7/2013* so post here if you think you might like to join us- (there is no official sign up but i would like to know who is going to join us. if so we will join together and have fun, discussing and designing -- It IS NOT 
DIFFICULT but it IS fun, and you will not want to stop with one. Shirley
---------------------
*MORE ABOUT THIS WORKSHOP *

*Ladies* -as all our workshops will be closed and permanently be available for KP members to access and learn from, we will trim them to just information about the subject- questions and answers-so that they are easy to read and cover as few pages as possible.

I will be deleting extraneous posts -usually a week or so after they are posted, These are just the posts that do not contribute to the actual workshop.

We are able answer questions IN THE POST we are ANSWERING. This saves space and is a more personal way of 'talking ' to the student.

Thanks, designer


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION AND PREPARATION*

Hi everyone - it looks like there is enough interest to go ahead with this workshop --

here is a a link to *crochet stitch patterns* as well as pages showing*how to increase and decrease crochet stitches.*

http://www.crochetcabana.com/crochet_dictionary.htm

I would suggest that you start making a list of crochet stitches that please you so that you can work them into your afghan.

FYI- you are not limited to doing a stashbuster, but we have decided to do some stashbuster projects and this is a great one to use up some stash.

Also, think about what kind of afghan you want to go for=

#1 -* a stashbuster* - in different shades of worsted --with 
pattern -(sets of repeats of rows and colors)

#2 - a *'go for anything'* type of afghan - where you just decide
each strip in color and stitch as you go along.
#3 - * Decide approximately what size* you are interested in 
making

#4 - *Do you want irregular size panels? - regular size panels ? or no 
panels? and have strips instead.*

Make up a workbook and write down what patterns you like. You can get patterns from other afghans and incorporate panels into your afghan- you can take stitches (my favorite way} and
make up your own panels.

The possibilities are endless. So start thinking of what you want to accomplish. OR just go for it as I often do, with very little to no plan. I often start with one idea and end up doing something entirely different - it is called 'going with the flow' :thumbup:

I am going to check out some of the patterns I use often -

*flat bobbles *- as a divider row,
v stitch rows between half double crochet rows.

plain old* double crochets,*

doing* hdc's between color changes,* in both colors and then using your pattern stitches,* then hdc's to finish that strip*.

*knitting in the front of stitches, knitting in the back of stitches* which really can accentuate your design and give it 
interest. *use a crab stitch if you want a corded look along one of your rows.* (crab stitch is crocheting backwards)

One afghan I did I decided to use nothing but v's hdc's, sc's and dc's. it really turned out well. No fancy stitches at all.

and on and on.


----------



## Designer1234

TabathaJoy said:


> Count me in,too please? When will it start? If I get behind will there be somewhere to go to get the latest part?


*Everything will be on this site* -- we all will work at our own speed, although it would be nicer if we can all keep in touch and post pictures etc. I don't have a definite finish point for any of the workshops -- I don't want to cut them off if they are still asking questions and in the midst of the project. I am looking at a couple or three months, although that can be changed if there is still interest.

 A couple of the workshops will be ongoing - from Knitting 
basic lace right through to intermediate and more advanced. 

We will be doing a *crochet basic class *too and there is also a* crochet Stashbuster bag which is now open*
All these workshops will remain on KP permanently. I will 'lockl'
them and they will be part of this section so that KP members can read the information.

*OPENING DATE - October 23/12 -(we will leave it open into the New Year as I brought the starting date up into October - * WE will START OUR AFGHAN ON NOV. 10.12


----------



## deborah337

You mentioned a knitted segment in one quilt, can we do both? or is it only for crochet? A lot of magazines are doing combos right now.
"*Answer*"
You can do whatever you want - that is the idea -- you wing it and try whatever you want. I think I mentioned that I have knitted 2 afghans - but they weren't posted with the crochet afghans. 
I did crochet around the edges of one of the knitted ones. very pretty result - I don't have a picture.


----------



## craftymatt2

I would like to do this one also, could yu lead me in the right direction for a stitch called "Teardrop" stitch??

*Answer* - I would go to:

www.google.com

and put in the window --" Crochet teardrop stitch and see what comes up." if you find it, would you mind letting me know and we can add it to the stitches. Designer


----------



## kathiebee

*GENERAL INFORMATION*- 
========================================
can you explain how this works? I subscribed to the link when you first started, and kept waiting for it to show up on the Forum so I could do the sock class, then today I finally went to the home page and found it and it is closed. I have never done an online class before, and don't know what the procedure is. Thanks.

*ANSWER*

First of all, we don't take names for any of the workshops -- it is up to the member to check out what is happening and when new workshops start - then just join in.

As we were just starting out -- I posted everything I could everywhere I could.

There is no way except by posting on either or both of the other sections to advertise a workshop.

*I now am putting a list of upcoming workshops every so often, on the main forum*. The best way is to check in to the 
*Section link at the bottom of the HOME PAGE -- (it isn't included in the newsletter -- so you must click on home, -scroll down to the bottom and click on the workshop section under my name (Designer1234} it will take you to all the current workshops --*

I also announce on the main forum every time I open a new workshop or class -
======================================

We will be holding a magic loop and toe up sock workshop after Christmas. watch for the announcement 
=======================================
for your information - once again here is the link - this will save you having to go to the home page and go to the list of active workshops that way. It will take you to all the workshops and you can click on anyone of them. Thanks, designer.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
========================================


----------



## Designer1234

*STITCH PATTERNS* --CROCHET -- GOOD ONE. (THERE ARE 63 PAGES OF KNITTING AND CROCHET STITCHES.) SOME GREAT ONES TO USE FOR YOUR CROCHET AFGHAN.

This is the kind of link I look for all the time. you can do the stitches down the length of the afghan and adjust with plain hdcs, or sc, or dcs if the stitch count isn't exactly correct. YOu will be putting a fringe on the ends so you need something fairly solid so it works out well. 

http://newstitchaday.com/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=aa5938af48-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email
===============================
*make sure you get a note book so you can copy the stitches you use. It is a good idea to write up each afghan with the type of stitches you use in it -for future reference*. I didn't at first and then couldn't remember what stitches I used. now I take a picture and mark down what and where I got the pattern.

SUGGESTIONS:

SEARCH ON LINE FOR CROCHET STITCHES. - - there are also good books at the library, and you can look for afghan pattern books especially old ones because they usually separate the pattern and write it out before they start with the afghan pattern. they are very nice to have on hand. Designer

INFORMATION

FOR CASTING ON A LONG LENGTH LIKE IN THE SIDE OF AN AFGHAN.

Here is a link for the foundation single crochet fsc which will not be too tight.





-------------------------
Here are some instructions for making basic crochet stitches

http://www.allfreecrochetafghanpatterns.com/Crochet-Afghan-Tutorials/How-Do-I-Crochet-12-Crochet-Stitches-for-Beginners/ct/1
--------------
here is Youtube information for *lefthanders -- fsc, and other stitches*.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=left+handed+foundation+single+crochet+&oq=left+handed+foundation+single+crochet+&gs_l=youtube.12...8761.21263.0.23407.38.34.0.4.4.0.267.2749.28j5j1.34.0...0.0...1ac.1.ayX53nFXgbM

------------------------------
Here are a few downloads of different stitches. you should be able to open the pdf downloads.


----------



## MamaBonz 55

I wish I had kept notebooks for work I've done in the past. This is such a good idea. I picked up a few to use in these workshops. Now if I can just remember to use them . . . .

Looking forward to this and some of the others planned. Thank you for all your hard work for us.

And yes! I definitely plan to join this one.

*ANSWER* I was so impressed with your slippers that you made with the non felted slippers workshop. And yes, I would be lost without my notebook, where I mark down all the information on what I do,hook, or needle size, yarn used. 
swatch information, and any other pertinent information about 
stitches, pattern, ideas, etc.


----------



## Mjean

Crocheted teardrop stitch afghan on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/larksfoot-stitch-afghan


----------



## Designer1234

MamaBonz 55 said:


> I wish I had kept notebooks for work I've done in the past. This is such a good idea. I picked up a few to use in these workshops. Now if I can just remember to use them . . . .
> -------------------
> DESIGNER HERE
> I would STRONGLY recommend that everyone buy a notebook and put down the patterns you use, the needle or hook sizes, the yarn, and all the pertinent information. I have gone through two books since i made my first coat of many colors as I had to make one for all the family ladies and had to have all their measurements. Now I have all the different socks I have knit, the waterfall top and on and on.
> 
> You will refer to it all the time.
> 
> Did any of you go and check out crochet stitches? remember we will likely be making it lengthwise, but it doesn't matter - they are gorgeous that way.
> 
> Pick out some fairly firm stitches, basket weave is good, double crochet is good, I use hdc's all the time to edge different patterns.
> 
> *gather them together in your workbook. * I usually look for a simple stitch - you can mix shell stitches with v stitches to give you a bit of a lacy effect -- you can check out afghan patterns on line and look for the patterns - you don't have to make the whole afghan.
> 
> Just so you know , I am hoping you will not make an afghan that is like any others you have made. If you have made panelled afghans, go for strips, if you have done v stitch afghans, go for something else. I want you to do something different than you have EVER MADE.
> -----------------------------------


----------



## Designer1234

Rusty's Mom said:


> I have written down my info in a notebook. I am going to use double crochets and chain stitches in my afghan.


Sounds great Rusty's Mom -- I am going to suggest that we do a minimum of 4 separate stitches, in whatever order we want.

The idea is to put these in combinations, or rows, or whatever. We can use them in narrow panels, or wider panels.

I really want to get everyone's creative juices flowing!!

Really look at the afghans on the front page and think about what you want to end up with .

*Stitches that work well:*

V stitch (for sure) 
half doubles - (for sure)
double Crochets 
chain 3 or chain 4

rows of bobbles (I usually do them in one color throughout the work.
--------------------------------------------------------
*Pattern#1* - see first picture below.

hdc (half double crochets across length) Turn,

(row 1 ) 2sc *chain 3, sc across* the afghan, Turn

(row 1) 2 dc ch 1* 3dc in previous chain 3,ch1 3dc in previous ch 3 space *) across the afghan.

Repeat rows 1 and 2 end with dcs.
End pattern with hdc's across length.
-----------------
_I like the effect of beginning and ending each strip of a different pattern, with a row of hdc's. _ This gives it a nice look.

----------------------------------------------------------------
you can mix up dc's with v stitches for one row, and either sc or hds for the next row.

you can use dc's for 4 or 5 rows with hdc's at the beginning of the pattern and the end.

----------------------
you can do a hdc row, then do dc and shell stitch combinations for 3 or 4 rows. then finish with a
hdc row

-----------------------

You can change colors in different numbered rows with different strips, or you can change colors in the middle of a row .

you can crochet into the back of loops to give a nice ridge, or into the front of each row to give a ridge on the other side of the afghan.

Check out the link I gave you on page 1 for crochet stitches and 
write 3 or 4 simple patterns in your book. If possible scan the picture and put it with your pattern.

Make sure if you are using a specific pattern that you mark down the name so that you can refer to it again to see what it looks like.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Remember - YOU are going for it! * FORGET ABOUT WORRYING WHETHER SOMETHING WILL MATCH *- if you are a precise person this will be hard for you , but you will feel so great when you have finished a one of a kind - no other kind in the world, wonderful afghan.
------------------------------------------------------------------
I have taught this to a group here in Calgary and some found it difficult but oh, they were sooooo thrilled when they finished their own afghan -- I have heard from some since and they still design their own. So please have fun with this. It isn't a 
strict pattern or project-

If you are doing lace, or other involved projects, even if you are doing flower blocks for an afghan - you have to follow a pattern. With this you can do what you want. there is no wrong way. I doubt I have ever pulled out a row in one of these unless I was doing panels, which aren't nearly as much fun.

So get some stitches in your notebook -- look at crochet stitches in patterns (not the pattern (the stitches)) and 
gather your worsted weight yarn. You don't have to do a variety of colors - you can do a color scheme if you want, BUT
you must design it and decide on the rows.

I can see some shudders around this forum , but do give it a try.

I want to open up new ideas and open windows for us all. I get so much pleasure out of trying something - 9 out of 10 times I end up with one of a kind .It gives you confidence. * Remember, nature mixes all the colors together , why can't we???*


----------



## Designer1234

*FINISHED AFGHAN*here is the black, grey. white, with a 'zinger' of red, afghan I am making for my daughter who bought herself her first new car. it has black interior and I wanted it to fit right in. check the patterns on it  you will note that none of the panels match each other but most are held together with rows of hdc's .

_I also do a row of white bobbles and that is the only pattern I use with the white - just put them in the afghan wherever I feel like it.[/u]_


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION*

I just found a great online link for different crochet edges. 

here it is:

http://www.petalstopicots.com/2012/04/quick-and-easy-crocheted-blanket-edging.html


----------



## Designer1234

No problem -- I am not the knitting police. If you read back, you will see that I have discussed many different ways to make afghans. I make a lot of mine unmatched and look for different stitches but that is what I like and I like the finished product. There is no wrong way. 

However, IF you are interested in designing using different types of stitches, you are very welcome to do so. I don't follow afghan patterns and I never know what I will finish with. People do like the results and are happy with them as they like one of a kind. 

This workshop happened because I received a lot of pm's asking me how to make the 'different ones' so when we opened the section I offered the workshop. 

Each of us is different , none of us are wrong. 

Designer


----------



## Designer1234

I use a 5.5 mm or a 5 mm crochet hook and worsted weight yarn and chain l70 chain for my afghans. it makes a nice length. however you can do them either longer or shorter.


There is an excellent link to many crochet stitches which I posted early in this topic-- check it out and pick out 3 or 4 stitches--practice them, and remember you are going to make this afghan LENGTHWISE -- NOT across the narrow end. you will note that the afghans show the designs lengthwise. 

You will make a chain of l70 stitches and put a safety pin for every 50 stitches and make sure you have 20 stitches left. you will carry these safety pins up each row, placing the pin around the stitch -- you have to count to make sure you end up with l70 stitches to each row. That way you can make sure you are not slanting up one end, which is quite easy to do with Crochet. 

you will pin the safety pin AROUND THE BAR of the right stitch on each row. 



I would recommend that you make strips, either narrow or wide, and on each side of the strip you do a row of hdc's. you can do different rows of one stitch in each strip or do a different colored strip whenever you get the urge. 

This is something like my coat of many colors and Rachel's stashbuster bag. - if you want it multi colored, you change your stitch after doing 4 or 5 rows of one stitch then edge it with a half double stitch.

I would like you to look at all the afghans, think about what kind you want and pick out some stitches you will use for your afghan. I would suggest you practice the stitches this next couple of weeks. make yourself some dish cloths if the mood strikes you. 

one excellent pattern which is shown on one of the larger panelled afghanson the first page is half doubls - one row, v stitches with 2 ch in center, then skip 2 and v stitch again, across the length . then return and v stitch in the previous v stitch - sc between v's do this for 2 rows then do a half double crochet row -- do this 3 times.


----------



## yourmother306

quick question

you said 170 stitches to crochet the length, and the stripes would go up and down,

what if I wanted to crochet across the width, and the stripes go side to side...about how many stitches would that take for a twin size bed?

thanks

I would want it at least 50 inches-- that is the width I usually make my afghans, but if it is for a twin bed you will want it wider than that . I would also, if you were going to make it for a bed, add at least another 30 stitches to the length, and possibly even more than that. I would suggest that search size for crochet single bed covers or search for afghans and look at the length they give on the pattern.

I often lie my afghans across the bottom of my king size bed but I have never made a full size crochet afghan.


I find it easier to get the size you want when you go lengthwise rather than across the bottom. I think it works up faster too but that might be in my head . ;-) 

here is a picture of one in progress -- I am doing it lengthwise with l70 stitches and am doing panels the same pattern but with different colors. I want it quite wide so will do two more pattern panels and POSSIBLY a crochet border around it. Not sure yet. Best to look at patterns to get your size.


----------



## Designer1234

Testing -- sorry ladies, I am trying to download a pattern but am not surewhether it will download or not.


----------



## Designer1234

I got a new Epson printer with a new scanner that is completely different than my HP- I love it but am not sure how well I can 
do pdf downloads on it so was just trying it out. 

Thanks for the information as I was concerned about the written pattern. I am going to spend tomorrow making pdf downloads of different patterns that might work out for your afghans. 

Also -- remember the link I posted earlier, there are some 
great patterns there. This group is great! I think we are going to have so much fun.

I don't want ANYONE to feel that they have to do the same type of afghans that I do. I am putting suggestions up so that if that is what they want to do they have the tools. I would love it if you all would give it a try- but if the afghans i make dont appeal to you, I would love for you to join us anyway and do your own thing. It would be nice if each of us did design whatever style you want though. Shirley

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

sounds good for an afghan!!!! (hope to see one of those colors - sounds great).

I never seem to find bargains like that! Shirley


----------



## ctcookie

Would love to join this workshop! Been thinking of making an afghan for each of my grandchildren (9). This would be a good time to start! Thanks so much Designer! You give so much encouragement. I can't imagine with everything else you're working on, you also made 9 afghans! WOW! When do you sleep?


----------



## Designer1234

I have always been a multi tasker ---- I think this one is going to be fun. I hope that everyone who joins this workshop , relaxes and has fun. I hate to see people stressing themselves about doing things perfectly. I know I am weird, but I love to work outside the box, where there are no real rules. I remember with all my crafts, if someone said you have to do it this way, I immediately went home and did it differently. That is why I teach. It is the greatest feeling in the world if someone says ' I can't do that' and I always tell them you should ask "HOW can I do that" and they try something out of their comfort zone. 

It is nice to see you here. I sure do like that yarn bowl your husband made for you. Ladies, check out ctcookies avatar -- her husband made that yarn bowl in leather, especially for her. I hope he is finding they are popular. :thumbup:


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi Designer . Count me in too - I'm having so much fun with Rachel's bag. But I do have a couple of questions that I don't see elsewhere here.

1. You mention worsted weight yarn. I'd prefer to use 8ply (DK) I assume there is no problem with substituting?

2. Is there a 'formula' for working out how long the afghan will end up being with a specific # of chains? I don't know if I'm being clear here. could you tell me how long 170ch in worsted weight is. I'd like to make a car rug so I don't want it to be enormous.

Thanks, Tracey


----------



## Designer1234

it would depend on your gauge as in all crochet and knitting. I would suggest that you do 50 stitches in a swatchor do about 3 or 4 inches and count the stitches per inch for four inches and figure it out that way. Decide what length you want your car rug and c/o that number of inches. 

There would likely be more stitches per inch in 8 ply dk than in worsted. (I think I am correct there? I have only used worsted for my afghans as it works very well for me. I will look it up. Isn't it silly that there are different weights of yarn and names for those weights in different parts of the world. I will get back to you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I just found this when I googled.

Sport weight yarn and DK (double knitting) weight yarn are often viewed as interchangeable, but they do have a slight difference. ... Worsted weight yarn is the most widely available weight of yarn and the most frequently used

so I was correct - it is more like our sport weight than our worsted weight. That means it is lighter weight, and therefore will take more stitches per inch.

I would suggest the swatch I talked about above and you can decide exactly how long you want your car afghan. I rarely count. I usually eyeball it but 
that is not a satisfactory way for a lot of people. I counted the longer afghans in sections of 50 stitches and put a pin around the bar of the 50th. The first one was a bit too short when I used 3 sections of 50 so I added 20 more stitches.

I carried the pins on each row as I crochet them as it is easy to slant your edges if you are not careful. Hope this helps. I also sometimes put 3 or 4 stitches at each end if any of the stitches I use need an uneven number. that way it gives a bit of room for adjusting the stitches in a row.

remember ladies. I do these afghans off the top of my head with no pattern so it is quite different than following a pattern. Lots of fun, and that is what you guys signed up for -- an Original afghan. Shirley


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi again Designer.
Thanks for your prompt reply. Is there a particular stitch one uses to 'swatch' to measure gauge in crochet?


----------



## Designer1234

if you have decided on a main stitch for your afghan I would use that one. otherwise you can do half double crochets or single crochets. If you are not going to use sc's then use whichever longer stitch you might be using . It is hard. I have a hard time answering this question as I never measure and never worry about the exact length. I will be honest and tell you how I measure my crochet chain and I am not saying you should do it this way. I crochet a long chain and hold the end at my nose and the other end at the length of my finger. It measures to about 36 inches and I often use four or 5 lengths, until it looks about what I want. 

Sorry I am not very helpful here. it is one of the things about this workshop- we are doing this on our own and learning to 'go for it' which is very difficult for some people, not as difficult for others. It is hard for a very precise person to take this jump, but in years of teaching these type of workshops, they are ALWAYS happy with what they end up with, and have been able to do these afghans with different degrees of 'going for it'. Grin

One thing you could do is take a long measuring tape and decide what length you want -- and then crochet a chain l0 inches less than that as it does stretch a bit. I have done that too. 

Designer


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Just a suggestion here. If, like me, you find that your foundation chain is always too 'tight' - doesn't have the same elasticity as the rest of the afghan, do not make a foundation chain at all! Google for FSC (foundation single crochet), FDC (foundation double crochet), etc. After the first such combination foundation is done, you'll never return to beginning a large project (like an afghan) on a plain chain!


----------



## Designer1234

great idea Jessica Jean. I have never had any problems as I always crochet my chain very loosely but the foundation sc would work. I thank you for the suggestions and will find a link for it and put it with the information on the first page. Thanks! designer.


----------



## Designer1234

here is a link for the foundation single crochet -- if you search, you will also
find left handed foundation single crochet and foundation double crochet

here is the fsc link


----------



## Designer1234

in that case follow Jessica Jean's suggestion. lots of different foundation crochet stitches as well as left hand crochet information.


----------



## Designer1234

so go ahead if you want -- we will still carry on until after Christmas for those who just can't start before. Good luck, ask questions and the most important lesson I want to teach out of this workshop is ;; "*If you wonder what would happen if you do this-- DO IT AND SEE"*. That is the story of my life

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies- how about dropping in and checking out the 4 'PARADES' OF DIFFERENT PROJECTS FROM OUR WORKSHOPS.

Parade addresses on pictures.

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## jnwynn

count me in


----------



## MamaBonz 55

Designer1234 said:


> here is a link for the foundation single crochet -- if you search, you will also
> find left handed foundation single crochet and foundation double crochet
> 
> here is the fsc link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten thousand thanks to you and Jessica Jean. That makes me really want to do this workshop. I was a little intimidated at all that foundation to make but this works!! I know it does because I keep a ball of yarn, a couple of needles and a crochet hook beside my PC so I can try out things right then and there.
> 
> I assume it will be a good idea to attach stitch markers to help keep track of the number of stitches made. Somehow I find knitted stitches easier to count than crochet stitches.


----------



## Designer1234

I find that fairly large safety pins work well for crochet -- I really don't care for round markers. If I have a pattern I use markers all the time. I always put a marker every 50 stitches. YOu have to be careful with crochet that you start your row correctly, or it decreases off at an angle. the same with ending your row. that is when it is helpful to count your stitches each row so the markers are really helpful.

I count my stitches in crochet by the bar - unless it is a loose enough stitchto be able to count the top of the stitch. if you start counting the bar,count it the same eachway. I put the safety pin AROUND the bar of the 50th stitch, l00th stitch, l50 stitch and whatever number you have. 

\ Make sure you have a note book, ask me how I know. otherwise you will NEVER REMEMBER what the stitch is or the numbers you have counted.

put down the yarn, the hook size, the count between markers etc.


----------



## Designer1234

I just found one of my mother's afghan patterns so here is the pattern. it is done in panels l9.5 inches wide and the approximate size is 60 by 75 inches 


1 aluminum crochet hook size J
GAUGE: 1 panel measures 19 ½ inches in width

If I remember correctly the afghan is done in panels across the bottom. I am thinking about doing it sideways, using the same pattern. Not sure if that will work or not. I will have to look at it. meanwhile, you might want to do a panel. I am thinking about doing it sideways with 5 panels ,but doing them side by side as repeats, rather than doing individual panels. (weird way my mind works, eh???? It would be with panels going across rather than up and down. I did one last year and it turned out really different and my aunt loved it. At least it would be different than any other. It was a different pattern than this one. 

The name is ripped off the top of the pattern so I have no idea what this one is called. Think I might try it. I think I would put a
strip of 8 dcs between each panel, or something that would work like that - maybe hdc's would have to see when I do it. 



If the panel is 62 stitches I would do 3 panels and if I need more I could crochet around it - or at the ends, whichever place I need more afghan. or add a strip 5 Inches wide between each panel? hmm -- will have to make it in my head tonight. 
=======================================
PANEL: Using M C, ch 62 sts. Row 1: 2 d c in 5th ch from hook, ch 1, 2 d c in same ch, * skip 2 ch, 1 s c in next ch, skip 2 ch, 2 d c in next ch, ch 1, 2 d c in same ch (shell made), repeat from * across row (10 shells), ending 1 s c in last ch, ch 3, drop loop from hook and turn.

Row 2: Join C C in FRONT LOOP of first M C s c, ch 3, 2 d c in same loop, * 1 s c in FRONT LOOP of next ch 1 in center of next shell, 1 shell in FRONT LOOP of next s c, repeat from *, ending 3 d c in top of turning ch, ch 3, drop loop from hook and do not turn. 

Row 3: At other end pick up M C loop, 1 s c in top st of C C ch 3, * 1 shell in BACK LOOP at base of next C C s c, 1 s c in BACK LOOP of ch 1 in center of next C C shell, repeat from * across row, ending 1 s c in BACK LOOP of last C C d c, ch 3, drop loop from hook, turn.

Row 4: Pick up C C loop, 2 d c in BACK LOOP of first M C s c, * 1 s c in BACK LOOP of ch 1 in center of next M C shell, 1 shell in BACK LOOP at base of next M C s c, repeat from *, across row, ending 3 d c in BACK LOOP at top of C C turning ch, ch 3, drop loop from hook, do not turn. 

Row 5: At other end pick up M C loop, * 1 shell in FRONT LOOP at base of next C C s c, 1 s c in FRONT LOOP of ch 1 in center of next C C shell, repeat from * across row, ending 1 s c in FRONT LOOP of last C C d c, ch 3, drop loop from hook, turn. 

Row 6: Pick up C C loop, 2 d c in FRONT LOOP at base of first M C s c, * s c in FRONT LOOP of ch 1 in center of next M C shell, 1 shell in FRONT LOOP at base of next M C s c, repeat from * across row, ending 3 d c in top of C C turning ch, ch 3, drop loop from hook, do not turn. 

Repeat Rows 3 through 6 until piece measures approximately 72 inches in length, ending with either Row 3 or 5. Make 2 more panels in same manner.

FINISHING: Using M C, work 2 rows s c on each long edge of each panel. Sew panels tog.


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi Shirley

Quite a few of the stitches I'm looking at for my afghan are done in "multiples" of a number. My question is this, how does one combine stitches with different multiples (eg 1 strip done in a stitch with a multiple of 14 and the next done in a stitch with a multiple of 3?) I really would prefer not to have to sew (or crochet) separate panels together.

Ta


----------



## Designer1234

First of all, I would get out my calculator and take the number of stitches in my row, including 8 stitches on each end which I will explain below. then divide the stitches by the number of stitches you have for your pattern. mark that down in your book. it might show 8 patterns with 6 stitches left over.

Then you do the same with the next panel - you take the number of stitches total including the 8 on each end, and divide it by the number of stitches in the pattern. If it is fewer there will be more patterns. make sure you leave some of the 8 stitches at each end, even if it means removing one pattern from the total. then put your marker s (safety pins) for each pattern and do the pattern. You then do your hdc's (having done one before you started the pattern and finishing with a row of hdc's

you then decide on the next pattern. doing the hdc's in a different color if the panel is going to be different and then do the same thing. hope this makes sense. if it doesn't let me know and I will try to explain it again.

Shirley

I solved that problem by adding about 8 stitches in dc or whatever thickness that row stitch is at each end of the panel. then I just do my multiples. At first I figured it out at both ends but usually there was only a different of a couple of stitches, involved - rarely more than 3 or 4 - and on each row we are working on a different row than the last. I just adjust it. It takes a bit of doing the first couple of rows in the panel , but usually the panel gives you the same number of stitches so the same number is left on each end. I usually do a crochet dc
around so it doesn't seem to take away from that.

In case this isn't clear -*you take your pattern and multiply the number of patterns which might add up to more , or less stitches than the previous pattern*, and you have 8 stitches at each end that you can work the pattern into. it might take 4 more stitches at each end for the pattern for that whole panel.

*then you do your hdc borders, which I HIGHLY recommend* (on each side of each panel)
and the next panel you figure it out the same way. It might mean a slightly different appearance at the end of each panel, but it hasn't made enough difference for anyone to notice. I then go across the bottom with a couple of rows of shells, or hdc's or dc, and it doesn't cause any problem.

Shirley


----------



## Mjean

Saw these crocheted sampler afghans, any of the block patterns could be used as a panel. I've sometimes thought about doing a sampler in stripes because i don't want to sew them all together.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0555.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-sampler-afghan-20124ad

*DESIGNER* here-- I think that some of those patterns look great. I often find a panel pattern from a link like this. you just carry on and make it the length of the afghan- I border it on each side with a hdc - then do another hdc in a new color and do another panel made from one of the block patterns. It is so much easier than making squares and I think it would work out really well. I wouldn't use them all in one afghan, maybe 2 or 3 patterns and then use a pattern I like from another source or even just a 2 row bobble set, and double crochets-- I don't even usually use the same width for all the panels. It is entirely up to you. thanks for the links. Designer


----------



## Jessica-Jean

There are just a few other 'samplers' on the Lion Brand site:

CROCHETED
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0605B.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90095AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70801AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/20124AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/cjif-samp.html?noImages=

*Designer here*\: all of the above crochet afghans are in blocks, however you can use the block patterns to make strips or scarves or panels- (I have done that on a lot of my crochet afghans. They will teach you different stitches which you might incorporate.

KNITTED
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kwe-patchworkSamplerAfghan.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70528AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90200AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80801AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90065AD.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0592.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0603.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0563.html?noImages=
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90066AD.html?noImages=

As this is a crochet workshop - we likely won't use these, unless you want to really go for it and mix and match, which is perfectly fine. I often crochet around knitted blocks, or afghans, but it is difficult to get knitting stitches and crochet stitches to work well together but not impossible.

As this is a design workshop - I have no objection if you want to use knitted stitches - just realize that it is not an easy thing to do if you are making strips or panels. Easier if you are making blocks, but the work is quite different in appearance. I have tried it but didn't think it worked well. borders are a different thing. Crochet borders can be used just about everywhere.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I wasn't suggesting anyone duplicate any of those samplers. I just thought of them as a possible source for likely stitch patterns.

Oh, not to worry -- I didn't mean I wasn't happy getting the links. It is great. I get a lot of my stitch patterns from afghan patterns. I plan on checking them out tomorow. I know you meant to help us find patterns. no problems. You are my friend, I can use all the help I can get and so can the girls. I hope to take some patterns out of the links and recommend them.


----------



## phoenix knitter

Ok Shirley. Thanks for that. I think I get what you mean - will have to try it out and see if my hook can make sense of the words lol! - after I finish the handle on my stashbuster bag!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Have any of your started your afghans? *If any of you want to work along with me, we could start on the weekend*. I am going to work on one for the next while -- will try to put in at least 2 hours a day from now until Christmas at least I am aiming for that time each day.-- I hope some of you will start yours.

Check out all the information from the lst page, and decide what kind of an afghan you hope to make. I think I will look through my stash and decide whether to carry on with one with a definite patterned panel or whether to creat a new one.
Please check in with me by posting here,if you are going to start this weekend, and let us know what kind of afghan you are going to make.

I decided that this would be a good workshop to start early so that we have something going on over the holidays. Most of the others are closing on Nov. 15.

If some of you are interested in starting one with me, please post and let me know and if you know, what kind of afghan you are going to make so that I can help you get started.

*Lets go, ladies*!

Designer


----------



## Designer1234

INFORMATION: *I am casting on l75 stitches. using worsted weight yarn with 5.5 mm (I) hook*. You can go up or down a size, but I like the I hook as it is not quite as heavy and feels very comfortable and warm.I am putting safety pins on 
3 sections of 50 stitches which will leave a section of 25 stitches.

I would recommend that you cast on your crochet chain LOOSELY. SO THAT IT WILL LIE FLAT when the next row is added- this works for me. however you *can also use the foundation sc(fsc) or foundation dc. (fdc), mentioned on a previous page of this workshop*.

I will do 2 rows of hdc (half double crochet) for my starting pattern. I place a safety pin around the stitch --and carry it up through the work as I do each row.

It is important that we count these stitches or you might find that your edge slants. It works very well. I also lay the afghan flat and make sure that the edge is not slanting. It is important to make sure that you don't add a stitch on the end, or lose a stitch on the end. (ask me how I know?)

I have completed these two rows and am now counting that I still have 175 stitches on the go.

Now I have to decide what I want to do next. I think I will try a v stitch for two rows.


----------



## yourmother306

Yes, I started (early Oct) and just finished it yesterday. (I wanted to donate it to the warming center in my town, so I rushed to finish) 

I used 150 sts
Did a wide stripe of pink, alternating dc row and sc row,
then a row of white using a cross-over dc stitch

another stripe of pink...etc

I used up all my pink leftover skeins. Each skein made a wide stripe.

The border was a row of white sc , and a row of white cross-over dc stitch

Super easy, super fast.

I gave it to the center with a blue/green afghan I made early summer. They were very happy to have more warmth for the city residents still without power.


----------



## Designer1234

Did you take a picture? Are you going to do another one with us starting now?

Congratulations and I hope you will stay with us for another one. Thanks for letting me know. 

I have my first 6 row strip done on mine. I wanted to get started. . I am going to use a heather, grey, pink and white yarn as well as a pretty multi colored which I think will add to it. I rarely do pastel afghans but I have some harn left over from my coat of many colors sweater workshop so thought I would use it with the heather which is a pretty color. 

Anyone else started or planning to start with me? Just an hour a day ladies.


----------



## yourmother306

Designer1234 said:


> Did you take a picture? Are you going to do another one with us starting now?
> 
> Congratulations and I hope you will stay with us for another one. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I have my first 6 row strip done on mine. I wanted to get started. . I am going to use a heather, grey, pink and white yarn as well as a pretty multi colored which I think will add to it. I rarely do pastel afghans but I have some harn left over from my coat of many colors sweater workshop so thought I would use it with the heather which is a pretty color.
> 
> Anyone else started or planning to start with me? Just an hour a day ladies.


I took a picture, but don't know how to do anything with it. I have to wait till my son has time. Then he can post with me.

I want to start another, by making strips like scarfs, and then sew them together because I need a smallish project to carry around with me


----------



## Designer1234

Do you think you could email a picture to me? I could post it for you if you like. otherwise we will wait for your son. I look forward to seeing it. I am glad you are joining me and making another one. Designer


----------



## yourmother306

Designer1234 said:


> Do you think you could email a picture to me? I could post it for you if you like. otherwise we will wait for your son. I look forward to seeing it. I am glad you are joining me and making another one. Designer


It's on my new digital camera. Don't know how to use it.

Ahhh, remember those Polaroids ??


----------



## yourmother306

Yahoo.


----------



## Designer1234

WOW! THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! Nice Job -- love your colors. It will be so appreciated by someone who suffered in the storm. Great work! 

how big is it? . I really like the way you used the different widths. It makes it interesting. Good job!


----------



## yourmother306

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! Nice Job -- love your colors. It will be so appreciated by someone who suffered in the storm. Great work!
> 
> how big is it? . I really like the way you used the different widths. It makes it interesting. Good job!


thank you
about 40'' x 60''
a nice child size or an adult lapghan


----------



## SopranoKnitsNCrochets

Yourmother306 - LOVE the colors!

Question for Designer: Will the updates always appear in the "Main" section or elsewhere? I read the entire four pages of the thread and didn't see anything to the contrary.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure what you are asking. I do announce on the home page when a workshop is opening but the workshops will all stay here permanently.

We are talking to admin about the daily digest -As we are not a forum where people come and open new topics - I am not sure how we will fit in.We are discussing that with admin right now.

Main is a section, so is Pictures, and the other sections on the home page.* We are a separate section *. However,*I do post quite often on main to let people know when a workshop is opening (not until Jan. because of Christmas) or pictures where we show the Parades of finished work*.

This is the place where all our workshops are taught and the closed workshops are kept here permanently.

The only way we can let people know is to post on the large forums so that KP members can know about us. It is working quite well and we have had a successful two months with our classes.

I will also post the *confirmed classes from Jan. to May* All workshops will be posted permanently here on this section once they are closed. KP members will have to come here to access them.

I will announce new classes as they occur - on the main forum but they have to come here for them.

I am not sure whether i have answered your question. Basically, everything with all the workshops happens on this section.

See the link right under this post

Knitting Forum-Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234-

click on it and you will go to the main workshop section where all our topics are available.


----------



## 123wendy

sounds like fun.


----------



## Designer1234

*Is anyone here working on their afghans*? just check in so I know. If there are people working on theirs I will drop by off and on all day today and most of tomorrow. Designer.


----------



## 123wendy

last night printed may patterns to use and sort of sorted them, cast on and one row to date


----------



## Designer1234

good for you. did you find some nice patterns? are you doing it in different colors or in panels? I started mine too. I will be in and out all day. Grand daughter is coming so she will need lunch and will likely play a game on the computer. just post and I will get here asap. Designer


----------



## 123wendy

Yes, some from dishcloths and of course the net. Mine will be done in colors, no real plan just let it come.


----------



## Designer1234

sounds like a girl after my own heart. I know you will have fun. let us see how it is going if you can take pictures. Designer


----------



## 123wendy

I thought the same thing when you plan came up. and of course pictures as it progresses


----------



## Designer1234

How are you all doing? I hope you have started your afghans. I have my first strip done and am just deciding whether to double the width by doing another one, or change the pattern. I think I might do the same strip over again - check in if you need any help. Designer


----------



## 123wendy

I have first strip done and changed color and pattern. This is so much fun. Mine will be about 75 inches long and how now how wide.


----------



## Designer1234

These are so much fun! I have made 9 this year and have one in the works and one I am just starting with this workshop. all my family and friends love them too. !!!


----------



## Designer1234

I have one strip done and am working on the other one. It is going to be in yarn a bit darker than pastels. I will do the top side the same as the bottom side of the bobbles. 

I think I will stay with pastels for this afghan. Mine are usually very colorful. Lots of fun. Designer


----------



## 123wendy

the start of my afgan 
4 pattern strips with different colors and patterns


----------



## yourmother306

LOVE the red stitch


----------



## Designer1234

yourmother306 said:


> LOVE the red stitch


I like them all - it is going to be a beautiful afghan. great job! aren't these fun?

what stitches are you using -- they are all wonderful. especially like the red one too. Shirley


----------



## 123wendy

The red one is called Crochet cable found in Lion Brand 's Library of Knitting and crochet Information. The blue beginning one is from a Lion Brand dishcloth (ckc-dishCloths. The yellow is from About.com crochet and is the moss or granite stitch.The turquios is the cross stitch.


Designer1234 said:


> yourmother306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the red stitch
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all - it is going to be a beautiful afghan. great job! aren't these fun?
> 
> what stitches are you using -- they are all wonderful. especially like the red one too. Shirley
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

I would appreciate it if you are working on an afghan - if you would let me know. I know Wendy is. 

There were a lot of you at the beginning who said they were going to join us. I would like to have an idea how many are working on this project with us. I realize it is getting close to Christmas, and so please let me know if you are doing the workshop. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

It doesn't look as if many are working on their afghans which is disappointing as there was a lot of interest at the beginning. I guess it is the Christmas rush - 

I will leave us open for awhile and see if there is more interest. I think we will have to re -look at it next year --I know lace is taking a break and will start the actual shawl in January. 

If there is any interest in working on an afghan except for the one that I know is in progress - please let me know. Shirley


----------



## Rusty's Mom

I can't start now. I am into Christmas, Thanksgiving, and birthday. I am still interested in making an afghan.


----------



## Designer1234

thanks very much -- I appreciate you checking in although you already let me know which I appreciate. thanks. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

here is a pretty crochet stitch which would work well for an afghan.



Brick Stitch Pattern. Make the chain of foundation, and three extra chains to turn.
Row 1. Work 3 D.C. in 4th ch. from hook. * Skip 3 ch., 1 S.C., 3 ch., and 3 D.C. in the next ch. Repeat from * across row, and end 1 S.C.
Row 2. Ch. 3 and turn. Work 3 D.C. in the S.C. of previous row. * 1 S.C. in the space made by ch. 3 of previous row, ch. 3, and 3 D.C. in same ch. 3 of previous row. Repeat from * across row. End with 1 S.C.
Repeat Row 2 throughout.


----------



## Mjean

I have been working on the stashbuster bags (2) and some other projects, but i expect to try this after the holidays. Thnx for the ideas and the links.


----------



## jnwynn

I am starting on mine this week, have two 9 1/2 hour days of riding in the car so will have plenty of time to work on my afghan this week. Just trying to get my coat of many colors finished up too along with a few quilts for Christmas. Once again I've over stressed myself with too much to do before Christmas. Every year I tell myself never again and still keep doing the same thing. Oh well one of these days I'll learn not to overburden my tasks at the end of year. 

Jane


----------



## phoenix knitter

Hi Designer

I think I have bitten off more than I can chew with this one given my lack of crochet experience and Christmas around the corner  Will be doing Rachel's "Beginner Workshop" in January.

Am putting the finishing touches (hate this bit!! lol)on my Stashbuster Bag - still


----------



## 123wendy

The 4th pattern is going slow as I have to make a few presents, one is made a cowl for my sister and many are already made. 
At least putting 1 or 2 rows on.


----------



## Myrle

Designer1234 said:


> Did you take a picture? Are you going to do another one with us starting now?
> 
> Congratulations and I hope you will stay with us for another one. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Anyone else started or planning to start with me? Just an hour a day ladies.


So could you confirm what stitches you have used so far? I thought I might follow what you do . I am fairly inexperienced with crochet and am unsure what to do at the end of a row - do I "turn" not sure what else I would do and then do I do some "turning chains or dcs before starting the new row or stitch? Also if I used a pattern which required say a multiple of 3 and I had 175 stitches I would have one stitch over. I read your previous post about stitches that require multiples, but did not really understand it. Maybe I would be best to stick to patterns that do divide evenly into the 175? Sorry to be such a "difficult customer".


----------



## Myrle

123wendy said:


> the start of my afgan
> 4 pattern strips with different colors and patterns


Love the stitches - looks great


----------



## Designer1234

KnittingVal said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take a picture? Are you going to do another one with us starting now?
> 
> Congratulations and I hope you will stay with us for another one. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Anyone else started or planning to start with me? Just an hour a day ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> So could you confirm what stitches you have used so far? I thought I might follow what you do . I am fairly inexperienced with crochet and am unsure what to do at the end of a row - do I "turn" not sure what else I would do and then do I do some "turning chains or dcs before starting the new row or stitch? Also if I used a pattern which required say a multiple of 3 and I had 175 stitches I would have one stitch over. I read your previous post about stitches that require multiples, but did not really understand it. Maybe I would be best to stick to patterns that do divide evenly into the 175? Sorry to be such a "difficult customer".
Click to expand...

I think if you are inexperienced with crochet -- it would be a good idea for you to decide on 2 patterns- with the same multiples. you could search for crochet patterns with 4 stitch pattern -or whatever multiple you want - and see what you can find . Then you would multiply that number by enough to make it l69 stitches or the closest you can come to it. then you would use 2 stitches at each end with the pattern stitches in between. It doesn't matter if you are exactly 175 stitches. work out your pattern so that you have 2 or 3 stitches on each end and the pattern in between.

I will see if I can find a 4 stitch simple pattern for you and will post in a little while. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a link with lots of crochet patterns and instructions as to how to set them up.

http://www.barbscrochet.com/id66.html

this will give you lots of different information as to how to do crochet stitches and how to incorporate them in your work.
----------------------------------
--I think you might be best to do

cast on l76 or as many as you wish -mark down in your notebook. _You don't have to do any calculations with this pattern but you must keep track of your number of stitches. see my post about counting 50 stitches and then a marker_.

Do a panel as follows:

Beginning - - *one or 2 rows of half double crochets* 
*next 10 rows - double crochets*

*Finish panel with same number of half double crochet rows*.

Make sure you don't lose or add any stitches - see previous posts.

This will give you a panel. 
then do the same panel again and change the color for this panel or leave it the original -- depending what you want to do.

Keep on doing that until it is the width you wish .
--------
If, after the first panel you want to change the pattern, post here and let me know your stitch number (cast on) and I will figure out another pattern for a different panel.

*You must know the basic crochet stitches -- single crochet, 
half double crochet, double crochet - the instructions for these three basic stitches are in the above link*.

============

If you do a panel and feel confident- contact me and I will figure out another panel for you. with the same number of stitches.

I would suggest you check out the links I just posted above as you might find something you wish to try.

it will look nice and you can change color each panel or you can make your whole afghan one color.

Rachel, prismaticr -- is going to be teaching a basic crochet
workshop in March which will be a big help to all of those who are uncertain about crochet.


----------



## Myrle

Thank you for your quick reply - most helpful. Val


----------



## 123wendy

I now have 8 panels done. They are mostly different patterns. And now I think I will repeat some. 
Wendy


----------



## Designer1234

sounds great -- how about a picture?


----------



## Designer1234

How are you doing, Wendy? did you manage to finish your afghan? would love to see a picture. Shirley


----------



## 123wendy

Not yet. Busy wrapping the gifts I made all year long and finding need to make a few more. Families grow. Plan to work on the afgan again as snow has arrived here. I am also designing a pack and go knitted afgan project for my knitting group.
Wendy


----------



## Martha French

I am fence sitting at the moment. Lovely colours here though. Very interested to see what happens. Do you mind if I just peep through the window?


----------



## Linda C.

I do not get the workshop information on the "Newsletter" that I'm subscribed to. I went to my profile and made sure I was subscribed to "knitting and crochet workshops with Designer1234", and I am. Should that info come up with the newsletter each day, or do I need to do something else? There are also a couple of other topics that I am subscribed to that doesn't show up on the newsletter....Just wondering??


----------



## Designer1234

I will answer Marth and Linda in this post. 

First of all Martha - you are very welcome to check out ALL our workshops and join in whichever and whenever you wish. no signups - no cost - I consider you a good friend and hope to see you joining us. 

Linda- we only can be seen on the daily digests the day after we open a new topic. I had hoped that it would be there permanently but the 'powers that be' say that it is the way the sections are set up. So the day after I opened this workshop it appeared on the daily digest. It is still a good idea to have it on your home page so you can reach us quickly. I wish they could just put us on the home page permanently but rules are rules I guess. We have spent 3 or 4 months surfing all over and announcing that there is a section - I was warned that it would be the only way I could get the word out -- It is happening - as we have close to 900 users (not that they all are taking classes, but they know about them and have the workshops on their home page (at least I believe those people are the users. 

Actuallly admin has been very good to me and offered to put us on the dd even though previously they said they couldn't. Starting next week there will be a few workshops starting so they will appear. We still need people to 'talk us up' on the other sections. 

We will never have constant new topics as I am only organizing 4 a month and some carry on into other topics. So you can watch for it but also watch on the actual section, or on Main as I also announce new workshops there. 

thanks for being a supporter! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES (and possibly gentleman) we now have Christmas behind us so I hope you will start back to work on your afghans!

Life is hectic and I left it open as a place where people might drop in and join us. I am going to get back to my afghan this week. I hope those who had to hold off will join us. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

ATTENTION - There were a lot of people starting this workshop and I am wondering whether those people want to keep this workshop open as it is the New year. It appears as if there is no interest. I will wait two days before closing it -- and if there is some interest I will keep it open for another while -- however, if I don't hear from any of you I will close the workshops and we can do them again in the summer for the Christmas preparation series. Please let me know if you are working on one, Designer.


----------



## 123wendy

I guess I am the only one still working on the afgan. Wendy


----------



## Designer1234

I think I will close it Wendy -- but if you need any help pm me. thanks for hanging in there. Shirley


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

